# Question: SB400 on D3100



## PhotoMama22 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good evening folks  
Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

I am just wondering if anyone uses or has the SB400 and would recommend it?? I have a D3100 with a 35mm lens. I just use it for pictures of my daughter inside, etc. So I'm not a professional and never will be! I more less just want the flash so it takes away that harsh brightness on her face/shadows! I have a bit of extra money and thought I'd treat myself!
Pros/Cons to the 400? 

Thanks


----------



## SCraig (Jan 15, 2012)

The SB-400 pivots up to bounce off the ceiling but it doesn't rotate to allow bouncing off walls or reflectors.  It is a very basic flash as reflected by its price, but at the same time will be worlds better than the pop-up on your camera.

I haven't used one personally so I can't help in that respect.  I have an SB-600 and SB-700 and I would recommend either one of those.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a D3100 with a 35mm f/1.8 lens. I also have a SB-400. I love it for the price. Works great with my kit lens too.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 15, 2012)

Pros - Uses only 2 batteries. They last a long time. I use Apple rechargeable. It has a nice fitted case. It is easy to carry / pack. I have the so-fen (spelling?) diffuser. It works great when I can't bounce. 

I used mine Christmas, in a huge den with high awkward ceilings and a massive chandelier, and my kit lens. The lighting was good.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the SB700 and it is outstanding.  I looked at the SB400 and it is ok for direct flash and horizontal bounce.  But, you can't swivel it to do a vertical bounce.  That limits you with bounce applications.  Once you start bouncing you will only use direct when you have no other choice.  You might look into a sb600 which is a dis-continued model but is still available and does just about everything the sb700 does but is going for a lot less money.  Hope this helps.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2012)

The SB-400 isn't much more powerful than the pop-up flash unit in your camera.

That alone makes it difficult to justify the price.

Because of the Inverse Square Law, bouncing flash eats up a lot of light power. As distance doubles the light power drops off as a square function - if you double the distance only 1/4 as much light power reaches the goal. Double the distance again and only 1/16 as much light power reaches the goal. Add in the fact that the surface the light is bounced off also absorbs some of the light, often more speedlight power than the SB-400 can produce is needed.


----------



## cbrown222 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would get it. $120 isn't very much, but the SB-400 works much better indoors rather than the built in flash of my D90. It is powerful and the batteries last a good while too. It makes kit lenses useable in low light which is very nice. I have the 35mm f/1.8 as well and the pictures with that combo seem to always turn out nicely. The SB600 is a bit big to haul around places as well.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd say the yn465 for ttl or a sb28. I like my sb28. I use it on and off camera. Only catch is that it's manual on the d3100 but I dont mind it one bit.


----------



## flatflip (Jan 16, 2012)

KmH said:


> The SB-400 isn't much more powerful than the pop-up flash unit in your camera.
> 
> That alone makes it difficult to justify the price.
> 
> Because of the Inverse Square Law, bouncing flash eats up a lot of light power. As distance doubles the light power drops off as a square function - if you double the distance only 1/4 as much light power reaches the goal. Double the distance again and only 1/16 as much light power reaches the goal. Add in the fact that the surface the light is bounced off also absorbs some of the light, often more speedlight power than the SB-400 can produce is needed.



Keith, I learn more from your post's than any of my current resources. I still like my SB-400 because my demands are not great and I think I understand it saves my camera battery. I would love the performance of a larger unit like a SB-600 but it's bulky for me (been there).

Do you think the economical flash unit that you have for sale in your sig could be a viable choice for the OP?

Thanks, Mick


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2012)

That inexpensive chinese knockoff is manual mode only. It cannot TTL.

Thanks for mentioning it though because I need to get it out of my siggy, because I don't own it anymore.


----------

